# Voice Changer Help



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

First time Ive posted in years. I am revisiting my hobbies of costume creation.

So...apparently the simple idea of a LOUD voice changer doesnt exist after scavenging forums, and amazon for over a year. However I found a $10 solution

The best solution I have came up with is downloading an app called Robovox voice changer on my android, and connecting a two headed aux cord (with mic) to one of those rechargable minispeakers that supply their own power.

PROBLEM: The mic picks up a lot of background noise. I like that it's sensitive (voice is clear)..but, the backgroundnnoise is ruining the effect. Anyone know how to limit this?

Hope I can get this to work. Its a cool effect because I can add looped background sounds (such as crackling fire) that are saved on my phone to add to the voice changing effect.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

do you have headphones with a mic?


----------



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, I have headphones with a mic. My current setup is pretty much the same as that tutorial, just without the needed cutting and splicing. That was the method I was going to use, until I found the aux cord with the mic right when I was about to purchase a cheap pair of headphones. 
The setup looks like the pic below. It doesnt pick up the sound from the speakers..just other peoples voices if they talk loud. I tried ways of isolating the mic, which has helped...but then the voice comes out unclear/muffled. &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

hrm..ok

i was thinking an external mixer before the speaker,but then you can't use the robo app..
or can you? 
maybe run a regular mic or better headset to a mixer then into your phone.

are you mobile during this performance or stationary?


----------



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw some posts about using mixers..i tried to research it, but I didnt understand it well enough to know if it would apply to using my smart phone/aux ports. Maybe you can elaborate on the idea? Are there mixers/mods to be hooked up to smart phones?

It will be mobile.. I built an animatronic ghost rider costume lol. However I realized that giving him a regular voice (especially when mine isnt super deep) doesnt quite match the over all visual effect. :/


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the hurdle is the audio goes in & out of one port on your phone..
if i understand your setup correctly.

if you have a bluetooth speaker you can use that port for audio in only.
(use whatever mic you want)

i was hoping to find a cable or splitter that would let you use a mixer,
but you need it mobile anyway.

will that work?


----------



## KingOfHalloween (Jun 12, 2012)

I tried tinkering with it last night. The problem is that t wont allow me to hook up seperate lines through blue tooth and mic/aux cord.
I am guessing this is because of how the app software is designed.


----------



## soundmankc (Oct 5, 2011)

KOH, what about those star wars style plastic helmets with voice changing capabilities. Should be pretty easy to remove the electronics from one and use it for your needs. Just a thought.


----------

